# color notifications for N7?



## steveindajeep (Jul 6, 2012)

does anyone make a flashable color notification zip (like willyjay's) for the nexus 7? Some of the stock notifications are boring as hell.

running stock rooted

sorry if this was asked before, couldnt find it with a search


----------

